# Dyazide



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey guys.

Looking for somewhere to get dyazide. If anyone could point me in the right direction, that'd be super-helpful as show day is Sunday.

I'm assuming asking for diuretics doesn't adhere to the same set of rules regarding steroid sources, but if that's also not allowed - apologies - lock or delete this post.

Cheers chaps.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Tm have Lasix (frusemide) in stock.

Not seen anywhere to get dyazide as its no longer available on prescription in the UK.

IMHO this is a recipe for disaster anyway , just using water manipulation is far safer.

Don't forget diuretics also pull water from the muscles as well as sub cut, so you run the risk of going into the show flat as f**k!

The only way to use Lasix is to use it without sparing water intake, cut your water and use it and you run the risk of a hospital trip if not worse.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> Tm have Lasix (frusemide) in stock.
> 
> Not seen anywhere to get dyazide as its no longer available on prescription in the UK.
> 
> ...


 Ah. I've used Lasix before and cut water. Not a bright move then :/

Wanted to drop Lasix this time for a number of reasons, mostly being it's deemed too strong and not potassium sparing.

In fairness, when I've used it before I've come in grainy and shredded, but flat and small. However, being a smaller competitor, playing the size game was never my approach so beating bigger lumps being ripped and small did the trick.

Folks I've spoken to said dyazide is more manageable and not as severe on the system, hopefully allowing me to retain a bit more fullness than the Lasix.

Was debating using it as part of an insulin-aided carb back-load (similar Rich Piana's - I know - and James Llewellin's protocols) or just having it on hand after a carb up to see how I look bloat-wise.

Cheers for the response - decent avatar too, ha!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

@Magsimus How did the show go?

Did you use any diuretics?


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

It's hard to find dyazide anymore. Especially looking for that name.

Trianseril is the same thing but easier to find however it comes in caps so hard to split a like a pill


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> @Magsimus How did the show go?
> 
> Did you use any diuretics?


 Hey.

Came third... out of three, ha.

Biggest and fullest I've ever been. Actually felt like a bodybuilder for once. However, I was holding water so definition suffered.

Not being a big competitor my approach is never the size game but rather come in a touch small/flat but grainy and shredded. But hey ho, tried something different and didn't quite pull it off.

Nope, no insulin and no diuretic (which I could've really done with in the end).

Cheers.


----------

